# Alice: Madness Returns Problem



## eXodus1989 (16. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute, ich habe mir heute Morgen Alice: Madness Returns für den PC gekauft.

Nun habe ich etwa 2 Stunden gespielt und habe ein Problem, wobei ich nicht genau weiß, ob es sich dabei um einen Bug handelt.
Der Regenschirm, mit dem man eigentlich Geschosse abwehren bzw. zurückschleudern kann, funktioniert seltsamerweise nicht. Ich habe ihn jetzt schon mehrfach in der Steuerung umgelegt, aber er will nicht funktionieren.
Alice macht auf Knopfdruck einfach nichts, obwohl sich eigentlich der Schirm öffnen sollte. Das blöde ist, dass man ohne den Schirm nicht weiterkommt.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee.


----------



## Soliengel (16. Juni 2011)

Hi exodus,
ich hab zwar keine Lösung für dein Problem, kann den Fehler jedoch bestätigen, da er bei mir auch auftritt...
'Hab auch schon alles Mögliche versucht, Tastenbelegung geändert und sogar noch mal ganz von vorn begonnen, hat jedoch auch nicht geholfen.
Und im Internet ist bisher auch nichts zu finden.


----------



## eXodus1989 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich habs jetzt hinbekommen,

Einfach die Tasten auf default zurückstellen, das Spiel neu starten und wenn du die Maus und die tasten neu belegst, dann darfst du alles ändern nur Zielen und Regenschirm nicht, dann läufts. Also zumindest bei mir. Hoffe da aber mal auf nen Patch.


----------



## Soliengel (16. Juni 2011)

Hmmm,
bei mir huts nicht hin, wenn ich die Tastenbelegung auf Standard zurück setze, bekomm ich nur nen neuen Bug, nämlich, dass das Ziel wenn ich es anvisiere nicht anvisiert bleibt. 
Ich muss shift gedrückt halten, wenn ich dann entsprechende Einstellung im Steuerungsmenü änder, hab ich auf einmal garkeine Option zum Anvisieren des Zieles mehr.
Erst nach mehrmaligem umstellen und Neustarten des Spiels geht es dann wieder, aber den Regenschirm kann ich zu keiner Zeit benutzen egal was ich mache....


----------



## sofrx (16. Juni 2011)

Hi
bei mir ist es änlich, kann den Regenschirm ebenfalls nicht benutzen und komm jetzt nicht weiter....
habs auch versucht mit dem umstellen der Steuerung aber das hat garkeinen effekt x.x'


----------



## Spoon123 (17. Juni 2011)

Selbes Problem hier, wobei es noch einen klitzekleinen Schritt weitergeht: Ich kann die Tastenbelegung des Controllers nicht ändern, und da der Regenschirm nicht automatisch belegt ist, kann ich ihn auch nicht einstellen. Liegt das Problem bei mir oder geht das schlicht nicht? Wenn nun auch der Regenschirm auf der Tastatur nicht funktioniert, kommt man an einem Gegnertypen einfach nicht vorbei


----------



## Soliengel (17. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mal im Internet geschaut, bin aber auf keine hilfreichen Tips gestoßen, daher hab ich jetzt einfach mal den EA support angeschrieben...
Mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## hempsmoker (17. Juni 2011)

Scheint ja ein grandioses Spiel zu sein....


----------



## Dark Messiah (17. Juni 2011)

das spiel an sich ist wirklich gut, nur der controller-bug plagt auch mich-.-'


----------



## Redeemer32 (17. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,

Habe die PC Version von Alice und dasselbe Problem.

Der Regenschirm lässt sich nicht einsetzen  - egal welche Tastenbelegung/Neustart - keine Chance!

Bei der Regenschirm-Boss-Stelle kommt man eben ohne diesen nicht weiter.
Angeblich verliert er erst durch Reflektieren der Boss-Projektile mit dem Schirm seine Hände (Schutzschild)
und dann ist er zu knacken..

Habe den Support angeschrieben und warte noch auf Antwort.
Hat schon jemand Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Resax (17. Juni 2011)

OMFG wie kann man so einen bug übersehen.
HAt da mal keiner geschaut ob alles passt


----------



## Soliengel (17. Juni 2011)

Ich warte auch bereits auf ne Antwort vom Support. Aber da dort stand, dass man ja so zwischen 48 und 72 h auf ne Antwort warten kann... Wenn man dennocch bedenkt das Wochenende ist und da vom Support wahrscheinlich keiner arbeitet dürfte sich ne Antwort hinziehen...
Was mich aller dings wundert ist, dass man im Netz keine weiteren einträge über diesen Bug findet. (oder ich bin zu blöd zum suchen xD'')
Bin zwar auf nen andres Forum gestoßen wo über den besten Crack diskutiert wird..(nein ich hab mein Spiel ehrlich erworben und halte auch nicht viel von gecrckten Versionen) jdf scheinen die das Problem mit dem Regenschirm nicht zu haben. Kurioser weise....


----------



## wolfenstein24p (17. Juni 2011)

hi,

bei mir gehts.ich drücke die feststelltaste und E gleichzeitig.man sollte auch die pfeffermühle benutzen.
so habe ich den 2. bossgegner zerstört.einfach auf die 3 gesichter zielen und zerstören,schon isser hin.


----------



## quaximeffiska (17. Juni 2011)

Falls das mit der Feststelltaste nicht auf Anhieb helfen sollte:  Zitat von einer englischen Seite (Tipp: nach englischen Schlagworten suchen empfiehlt sich bei dem Spiel - Alice+umbrella)     To fix umbrella glitch and use it in Alice: Madness Returns, you shoud do as following steps: fix Alice: Madness Returns umbrella glitch step 1 to 3 : 1--Go into your default config file found by Program files -> Origin Games -> Alice Madness Returns - The Complete Collection -> Game -> Alice2 -> AliceGame -> Config -> Default Input 2 : Find the line that says +Bindings=(Name="E",Command="TriggerBlock true | OnRelease TriggerBlock false" and change the E to whichever letter you want to be block; in my case I wanted G to be block so I changed it to: +Bindings=+Bindings=(Name="G",Command="TriggerBlock true | OnRelease TriggerBlock false" 3 : Save your changes and close out of the config file fix Alice: Madness Returns umbrella glitch step 4 to 6 : 4 : Start Alice: Madness Returns game; go to the configure controls option in game; reset controls to default 5 : Since default for block is now the key you assigned in the config the default controls will reflect it 6 :you can now change the remaining controls to your preference  Danach gehts mit Feststelltaste + neu zugeordnetem Buchstaben.


----------



## Blibel (17. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend an alle ,das Problem mit dem Regenschirm habe ich auch ,nach mehreren Versuchen die Tastenbelegung zu ändern und auch dem Versuch was quaximeffiska erwähnte funktionierte keine dieser Optionen ich habe aber eine Lösung gefunden und zwar steht ihr anfangs vor den Schirm ,rechts neben euch fliegt da so ne komische nase herum wenn ihr diese mit der Pfeffer-Kanone kalt gemacht hat dreht sich hinter euch ein Zahnrad um ,sammelt die Flaschenpost auf und springt zurück um den Schirm zu holen ,sobald dieses Monster auftaucht springt ihr wieder zurück auf dieses Zahnrad und siehe da plötzlich funktioniert der Schirm


----------



## Blibel (17. Juni 2011)

macht ihn am besten von da aus platt


----------



## hwk (17. Juni 2011)

quaximeffiska schrieb:


> Falls das mit der Feststelltaste nicht auf Anhieb helfen sollte:  Zitat von einer englischen Seite (Tipp: nach englischen Schlagworten suchen empfiehlt sich bei dem Spiel - Alice+umbrella)
> 
> To fix umbrella glitch and use it in Alice: Madness Returns, you shoud do as following steps: fix Alice: Madness Returns umbrella glitch step 1 to 3 :
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht ist es so besser zu lesen ....


----------



## quaximeffiska (17. Juni 2011)

Danke dir, irgendwie hat das Forum meine Absätze völlig ignoriert.


----------



## Soliengel (17. Juni 2011)

Hmm also der Tip mit der Schweineschnautze hat bei mir leider schonmal nicht funktioniert.

Aber der Tip mit der Config hat hingehauen. Aller dings wenn ich die Tastenbelegung dann ingame auf E umlege Funktioniert es wieder nicht. Aber das ist mir jetzt auch egal, Hauptsache es funktioniert überhaubt.


----------



## kakadoo (18. Juni 2011)

hallo ich bin echt am verzweifeln. hatte den bug mit dem regenschirm auch und habe ihn auch gefixt, jetzt habe ich ich das problem das wenn ich gegner anvisiere egal auf welche tastenbelegund ich die taste gedrückt halten muss damit es hällt. vorher hats per knopfdruck gehalten (das anviseiren) . was kann man da machen? ich hab schon versucht alles auf standart zu setzen, habe das spiel mehrere male neu gestartet und auch neu installiert und es hilft nix


----------



## Soliengel (18. Juni 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich auch, lässt sich aber beheben:
Du musst im Menü auf "Konfiguration"->"Steuerung"->"Kamera"->"Ziel anvisieren"->"wechseln"
Damit dürfte es hin haun. 
Ggf musst du das Spiel danach noch mal neustarten.

Gruß Soli


----------



## StephanieAir (19. Juni 2011)

hallöchen,

ich hab mir vorgestern auch alice gekauft  vorschau gesehen *musthaaaaaave* 
und nu? 
doofer regenschirm 
ich hab auch schon an der CFG rumgebastelt aber irgendwie will und will es nicht.. kann die blöde kuh nich einfach ma ihren doofen regenschirm aufspannen?? 
neeeeed help 

LG Stephanie


----------



## eXodus1989 (19. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt, bei mir hatte es geklappt, nachdem ich die Tastenbelegung wieder auf Standart zurückgewechselt habe und das Spiel neu gestartet hab.


----------



## wolfenstein24p (19. Juni 2011)

StephanieAir schrieb:


> hallöchen,
> 
> ich hab mir vorgestern auch alice gekauft  vorschau gesehen *musthaaaaaave*
> und nu?
> ...



drücke doch einfach die Umstelltaste und dann taste E ,dann sollte er sich aufspannen.
aber wer brauch schon den regenschirm.ich nimmer....habe jetzt das steckenpferd und da mach ich das dreigesicht
auch so platt,hehe


----------



## Soliengel (19. Juni 2011)

Nur muss man erstmal das Steckenpferd haben. 
Und wenn man das Problem hat, dass der Regenschirm nicht auf geht, egal wie oft man Shift+E drückt, hängt man einfach fest und kommt erst nicht bis zum Pferd.

Das Problem mit dem Schirm hatte ich auch aber nach dem Trick mit der Config hat sich der Schirm dann endlich mal geöffnet. Nur auf E lässt er sich nicht legen dann funktioniert er wieder nicht.


----------



## hitman4747 (19. Juni 2011)

huhu alle ich hab nun auch alles schon versucht.. und nix klappt auch nach der anleitung nicht...so nun weiss ich auch nicht weiter und hoff mal auf ein patch.


ah lösung gefunden anstatt g was bei mir nicht ging tat ich es auf die taste p


----------



## Reedy (20. Juni 2011)

Das lustige daran ist ja, dass wenn man "Shift" und irgendeine Taste drückt, diese Taste nicht mehr als diese gelesen wird, sondern als Großbuchstabe oder Alternativbelegung. 
Deswegen funktioniert der Regenschirm nicht. 
Wenn ihr "Anvisieren" auf eine andere Taste legt, als "Shift", sollte alles funktionieren. 
Ich habe einfach "Schrumpfen" und "Anvisieren" vertauscht. 
Ging sehr gut..
liebe Grüße, Charly


----------



## ich helfe (20. Juni 2011)

Hatte selbes Problem, einfache Lösung:
Feststelltaste drücken um Gegner zu fokussieren, nur dann geht E s.

HF


----------



## Samy89 (21. Juni 2011)

Fühl mich total verarscht...hab echt lange darauf gewartet das das Spiel endlich erscheint und jetzt komm ich wegen nem dofen Schirm nicht weiter... egal was ich mache, was für Tipps ich auch befolge die macht einfach nichts....
Und irgendwo erwarte ich mir da mehr von den Entwicklern oder ka aber wenn bei dem spiel was nicht funktioniert sollen die das beheben....


----------



## Samy89 (21. Juni 2011)

Weiss wer für mich nen Tipp was ich jetzt machen soll....tastenbelegung auf standard hilft nicht und config will mein pc nicht durchgehen lassen...da muss es doch noch was geben....reagiert der hersteller da nicht auf so nen scheiss


----------



## Reedy (21. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe den Regenschirm in der Konfiguration auf die Taste "<" gelegt, und Anvisieren auf "Strg" und Schrumpfen auf "Shift".
Das scheint zu funktionieren, bin schon in Kapitel 4.
Und erzählt mir nichts, von wegen "klappt nicht", wenn's 'n Bug gibt, dann ist der auch überall gleich.


----------



## LordOE (23. Juni 2011)

Ich habe eine Lösung gefunden.
Bei mir funktioniert es jetzt.

1. Unter "C:\Users\*name*\Documents\My Games\Alice Madness Returns\AliceGame\CheckPoint\*name*\" die Datei "GameConfig_PC.CFG" löschen.
2. Im Spielverzeichniss "Alice Madness Returns\Alice2\AliceGame\Config" in der Datei "DefaultInput.ini" die gewünschte Konfiguration eintragen (die Daumentaste ist "ThumbMouseButton" bzw "ThumbMouseButton2")
3. Das Spiel starten und in den Steuerungseinstellungen auf "Standard" klicken.
4. Bei mir hat das Spiel die Steuerung dann richtig eingetragen nur die Belegung für "Ziel anvisieren" hat das Spiel obwohl ich das in der "DefaultInput.ini" auf "ThumbMouseButton" gelegt habe auf "Feststelltaste" gelegt.
Alledings hat das umlegen dieser Funktion auf die Daumentaste im Spiel jetzt richtig funktioniert.

Ich hoffe diese Anleitung hilft.

MfG LordOE


----------



## Samy89 (24. Juni 2011)

hab das jetzt versucht, aber wenn ich was in die Config Datei eintragen will, lässt das mein Pc nicht zu sagt etwas von das die Datei nicht da ist oder so...bin langsam echt am verzweifeln, möchte so gerne weiterspielen....kann mir bitte jemand helfen.....

Samy


----------



## robbytobby (26. Juni 2011)

Also was bei mir tut, aber einfach umständlich ist:
- Alice muss das Messer in der Hand halten (linke Maustaste drücken), nicht die Pfeffermühle.
- Wenn ich jetzt die TAB-Taste (Tabulator) drücke und dann "e", dann gehts.

Aber im Gefecht kan man schlecht. Stechen, Pfeffern, und abblocken mit einer fast dreifachen Maus-Tastaturkombination m(

Ich frage mich schon warum sowas den Entwicklern nicht auffällt. Also dass ist die grotigste portierung der Steuerung von einem Konsolen Spiel
seit langem.

Ich versuchs mal mit "ausweichen" (Shift) und immer feste draufpfeffern...
Es sei denn ich sehe der Boss macht sich zum werfen seiner Wurfgeschosse bereit.
Aber das ist schon eine sehr ärgerliche Fummelei.


----------



## robbytobby (26. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Vielleicht mal folgendes testen:

- Auf die Schnauze schießen, Zahnrad kommt (Siehe Thread)
- Regenschirm holen
- Warten bis der schwarze Blobb kommt (wie heissen die?)
- Von der Arena auf das Zahnrad springen
- Feuerbällen erst mal ausweichen (es kommen meist drei hintereinander)

- Jetzt folgendes Spielchen:
o Linke Maustaste drücken
o Tab drücken
o E drücken

Auf "e" sollte der Regenschirm rotieren

o Blobb verdeckt nach der Attacke seine Köpfe.
o In der Zeit Pfeffermühle nehmen und losballern auf die Gesichter
o Spielchen wieder mit oben beginnen (Linksklick, Tab, E, Angriff abwehren, pfeffern, und wieder von vorne...so 7-10 mal)

Vorteil auf dem Zahnrad: Man muss sich nur um die Fernwaffenangriffe kümmern.


----------



## robbytobby (26. Juni 2011)

Also "losballern auf die Gesichter" natürlich erst wieder, wenn der Blobb sie nicht (mehr) verdeckt.

Gleiches auch bei den Augenpotts. Aufs Auge pfeffern, nach dem Angriff decken die das erst mal ab. Also erst ein paar Sekunden warten und DANN weiterpfeffern.


----------



## robbytobby (26. Juni 2011)

Kann man eigentlich die Maus etwas langsamer stellen? Sensibilität runter. Die ist mir echt zu hektisch.


----------



## robbytobby (26. Juni 2011)

Und noch eine Frage an den Einen oder Anderen: Ist die Festelltaste überhaupt aktiv? Manche benutzen evtl. ein Programm/Tool um die fESTSTELLTASTE abzuschalten oder mit anderen Funktionen zu belegen.

JFYI: Meine Konfig sagt: 
* Festelltaste: anvisieren
* Tabulator: Ziel wechseln

fummelig ...


----------



## Samy89 (26. Juni 2011)

Bin noch immer nicht weiter, weiss nicht wie ich den fehler beheben sollen und alle tipps die ich versuche bringen nichts, bin langsam echt am verzweifeln


----------



## FreakMeUp (28. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab das Regenschirm Problem zwar nicht (PC Versionen)

Aber ich habe einen anderen bug. Ich bin in der "Schmelze und Widerkehr" und hab nun die Maus gefunden die mich fertigmachen will. Ich muss über die Eisenplattformen springen die über der Lava ruhen. Das blöde ist nur das die Plattformen auch hoch und runter fahren.

Mein Bug lässt mich auf den Plattformen landen und sobald diese sich aufwärts bewegen fällt Alice durch die Platformen durch und landet in der Lava.

Man ist nicht schnell genug die Sprünge alle hintereinander weg zu schaffen :/

Jetzt steh ich da und komm net weiter. Aber leute Aufpassen als ich im netz nach einen Patch/Trainer oder sonst ne Lösung gesucht habe für das Problem hab ich mir einen Virus eingefangen der übel war. Konnte aber ihn nach 9 Stunden dann entfernen. Nur als Tipp passt mit Alice downloads auf..


SO zum Thema... hat einer einen Plan?


----------



## Eli (29. Juni 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ns-probleme-mit-riesen-alice-kapitel-4-a.html   (Link zum Thema hier im Forum)

Ich Hoffe jmd kann mir Helfen!


----------



## Reedy (30. Juni 2011)

@ *FreakMeUp*

Das Problem hatte ich auch, ich habe mich dann immer schnell genau in die Mitte der Plattformen gestellt und so ging es dann. 
Wenn das nicht geht, weiß ich auch nicht weiter..


----------



## sofrx (4. Juli 2011)

allso bei mir hat der teil mit dem vermaledeiten Regenschirm endlich geklappt
bin jetzt bei 60% der storry blos ist jetzt nochmal so ein schönes problem aufgetaucht, in dem Abschnitt in dem ich bin isst Alice den iss mich kuchen und wird extrem groß
in der Form kann man 2 Angriffe ausführen schlagen und stampfen
das problem ist nur das das stampfen nicht funktioniert und man an einen Punkt kommt wo man auf das Hertz der Hertzkönigin stampfen muss sonst gehts nicht weiter aber das drecks stampfen funktioniert einfach nicht, es steht dran das es mit rechter Maustaste gehen soll aber da tut sich absolut nichts.....hat jemand das selbe Problem?


----------



## Reedy (6. Juli 2011)

@ *sofrx*

hab in anderen foren schon was darüber gelesen..
bei mir hat Riesen-Alice funktioniert, ich weiß also nicht, ob das hier wirklich geht, 
aber es soll funktionieren, wenn man die Datei : AliceInput.ini  unter Documents\My  Games\Alice Madness Returns\AliceGame\Config  löscht und das Spiel dann  wieder startet.
Oder 3 mal schnell "c" drücken, das funktioniert aber wohl auch nicht richtig..


----------



## Reedy (6. Juli 2011)

Also Ich habe jetzt ein anderes Problem.
Mein Spiel stürzt einfach immer so nach ca. 10 Minuten ab..
Ich habe das Spiel schon auf windowed mode gestellt, alle "specialeffects" aus gemacht, auf 1024 x 768 umgestellt (kleiner wil ich's dann auch nicht machen, da erkenne ich nichts mehr) und vsync ausgemacht..
FPS extra nicht erhöht...
Und trotzdem stürzt es ab.
Hat da jemand 'ne Idee?

Also ich hab das Spiel jetzt schon durch, ich würde nur gerne von 88% auf 100% kommen ;P
Es hat also eigentlich keine grooße Eile...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## The_Fragger (16. August 2011)

Hallo an alle die ein Problem mit dem Umbrella Block haben: Nach Stunden suchen un Schädel an's Tischeck hinschlagen, hab ich eine Lösung gefunden. Und zwar:

Geht auf C:\Users\*Dein Username*\My Documents\My Games\Alice Madness Returns\Alice Game\CheckPoint\*Profilname*\

dort löscht Ihr die GameConfig_PC.cfg

Spiel neu starten -> In die Steuerung -> auf default setzen -> bestätigen -> Spiel neu starten und der Block geht. 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## panda023 (22. September 2011)

Als das erste Mal das dreiköpfige, schwarze Monster bei mir auftauchte, konnte ich den Schirm auch nicht aufbekommen. Dann hab ich die Tastenbelegung zurück auf Standart verlegt und Anvisieren auf <wechseln> getauscht.
Nach längerem Spielen kam das dreiköpfige Monster erneut und Alice macht den Schirm schon wieder nicht auf! -.- Dann verliere ich natürlich und die autom. Speicherung setzt mich viel zu weit zurück!
1. Was kann man noch bzgl. des Schirms machen und 2. gibt es keine Möglichkeit selber zu speichern ??
Wär euch echt für eine hilfreiche Antwort dankbar!
Hab das Spiel zu lange spielen wollen, dann tauchen auch noch diese Probleme auf :/


----------



## Tanya200 (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 
ich weiß nicht genau ob das nun hier reingehört oder nicht aber ich bin echt am verzweifeln.
Gestern habe ich Alice bekommen, gleich habe ich das Spiel auf meinem Pc installiert und alles klappte.
Jetzt versuche ich das Spiel zu starten aber immer wenn ich bei Origin daraufklicke kommt das Fenster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Bild kommt, wenn ich direkt auf Alice am Desktop klicke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie ich das Spiel zum laufen bringe... natürlich habe ich nachgelesen ob mein Pc auch alle Systemvoraussetzungen erfüllt und ja er tut es...ich hab mich so gefreut und jetzt bekomme ich es nicht mal zum laufen...
kann mir jemand helfen??

LG


----------



## hwk (17. Januar 2012)

Also ich würds nochmal versuchen das ganze neu zu installieren... aber an sich sieht das nach Speicherfehler aus... insbesondere Arbeitsspeicher... evtl aber auch VRAM oder so, kann man schwer sagen, eventuell benutzt du aber auch nur ein Benutzerkonto das eingeschränkt ist... bzw Windows lässt dich aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht auf den Speicherberecih zugreifen den das Spiel gerne hätte


----------



## Tanya200 (17. Januar 2012)

Okay, also ich habe das Spiel einmal deinstalliert. Ich werde versuchen es noch einmal zu installieren und 
wenn es dann nicht geht, muss ich es wohl oder übel zurückschicken.
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## KairiaFlower (13. Februar 2012)

Also für diejenigen die an der Stelle "Schmelze und Wiederkehr" an  diesen Plattformen nicht weiter kommen: ihr müsste dann wenn die  Plattformen hochgehen springen. die gehen ja vorher 2 oder 3 mal kurz  runter daher ist das kein problem. ich bin mittlerweile im dritten  Kapitel angekommen, im Mystischen Osten oder so. Und den Schirmbug hatte  ich zwar nicht aber einige lustige schwebende Rosen und Zähne die sich  nicht einsammeln ließen und ich hab auch mal zwei Waffen gleichzeitig in  der Handgehalten  Sollte mal ein Bug auftreten weiß ich ja an wen ich  mich hier wenden kann


----------



## KillerCroc (28. Februar 2012)

habe heute Alice Madness Returns bekommen und bin auf diesen Regenschirm Bug gestoßen.

So konnte ich es lösen, nach einem Akt von Verzweiflung  :

Zuerst das Schwein erschießen, dann auf das heruntergekommene Zahnrad hüpfen und danach auf die Plattform mit dem Ding.
Zurück gehen und den Regenschirm nehmen. Sofort auf das Zahnrad hüpfen und warten bis der Blobb da ist.
Jetzt kann man sich nur auf die Fernangriffe konzentrieren. Dann Shift + E drücken und der Regenschirm öffnet sich. Und die entgegnen kommende Schüsse mit dem Schirm zurück schießen. Das wiederholen bis der Blobb tot ist.

Gruß


----------



## Kessy (14. Mai 2012)

Man kann diese Großen Gegner mit den blöden Armen besiegen, wenn man die Bomben ablegt und genau dann explodieren lässt wenn er darüber läuft. Hab ich zumindest so gemacht, weil der Schirm nur einmal funktioniert hat nämlich nach dem ersten Großen Gegner dann nicht mehr. Aber mit den Hasenbomben geht's lg Kessy


----------



## 3ZimmerKuecheBad (13. November 2012)

Hey, auch ich brauche Hilfe. Spiel gestern gekauft und bereits nach ca 4 Min, also noch nicht lange im Wunderland stellt sich die Kamera automatisch um und ich sehe Alice nur noch von unten.. !!!! Das ist natürlich nicht gerade super zum spielen da ich nichtmal mehr seh wo ich hinlauf... 
Hab in den Einstellungen schon rumprobiert aber irgendwie passiert nichts  
Was kann ich tun????


----------



## Zahnfeedeluxe (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute scheinbar spielt niemand mehr Alice Madness Returns ... seit 2012 kein Kommentar mehr.. aber ich versuche es trotzdem mal... 

ein lang bekanntes Problem auf das es nach schon so langer Zeit noch immer keine richtige Lösung gibt... das Regenschirm Problem.... ich habe alles vorgeschlagene versucht... die auf das Zahnrad springen und  dann Schirm öffnen Methode , die Tastaur zurückstell Methode.... die Konfig Dateien überschreib Methode ( welche bei mir nicht klappt weil die Dateinen schreibgeschützt sind und sich nicht "En-"schreibgeschützt machen lassen... (warum auch immerd as bei allen anderen geht und bei mir nicht) ... ich habe auch schon die Variante versucht : Eigene Dokumente/ My Games/ Alice Madness Returns/Alice Game/CheckPoint/ Game Config_PC.CFG löschen.... ich verzweifle... das Spiel war ein Geschenk und nun gehts nicht mehr weiter... falls noch jemand eine Lösung hat wäre ich unendlich dankbar ich bin absolut Ratlos....  wie gesagt Config ist schreibgeschützt und diese Tricks sich im Spiel selbst durchzumogeln oder an den Regenschirm zu gelange blieben erfolglos....  I NEED HELP ...     danke schon mal im Vorraus ... mfg


----------



## S0l4ris451 (18. September 2015)

Also ich hoff der Thread wird noch beobachtet und jemand kann mir helfen! Das Spiel laggt und hat gröbere Hänger, es ist mir außerdem auch schon mal abgestürzt?


----------

